

AWS status messages remixed with Markov chains - diego
http://amazingsupport.heroku.com/

======
diego
Based on [http://dbasch.posterous.com/lamabot-fortune-cookies-and-
mark...](http://dbasch.posterous.com/lamabot-fortune-cookies-and-markov-
chains) and text from <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

------
jbl
This is too funny! Now I just know I'm going to spend my weekend remixing
source code repository commits.

------
jhandl
"We can launch a short note that appear to recover." Yup. That's what it
looked like.

------
eidorianu
We will not target a significant progress in US-EAST-1. (I knew it!)

